#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  roteador huawei quidway ar 18-30

## ruigames

Olá amigos estou entrando aqui pela primeira vez e gostaria de saber se alguém tem um manual ou como configurar o roteador huawei quidway ar 18-30. Por favor estou precisando urgente se alguém solber mande um e-mail para [email protected] ou [email protected] desde já agradeço a todos.
Rui.

----------


## xstefanox

Caros usuários,

Recomendamos que mantenham todos os assuntos discutidos nos fóruns dentro dos foruns. Assim outros eventuais usuários que possuam os mesmos problemas que vocês encontrem a solução navegando por aqui.

----------


## ruigames

Desculpe não sabia que era assim então se alguém puder me ajudar pode colocar aqui mesmo uma resposta ok.
Atenciosamente.
Rui.

----------

